
Boeing 737 Max Software Fixes Due to Lion Air Crash Delayed - howard941
https://www.pprune.org/rumours-news/618252-boeing-737-max-software-fixes-due-lion-air-crash-delayed.html
======
jakejarvis
Yikes...

Referenced WSJ article here: [https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeing-and-
regulators-delay-jet...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/boeing-and-regulators-
delay-jetliner-fixes-prompted-by-lion-air-crash-11549821489)

(Outline link because paywall:
[https://outline.com/MpaknT](https://outline.com/MpaknT))

